# My Custom Branding Iron



## MsDebbieP

sounds like it was an easy process and a wonderful addition to your woodworking craft! 
nice review


----------



## Brad_Nailor

Congrats on winning a very cool prize! I have been wanting to get one of these since I started giving away/selling some cutting boards. I like your signature/logo….Watching your slide show pushed me over the edge..I think I am going to have to order one of these!


----------



## toddc

Congrats Dick. That is a great looking signature. Good for the Dick Cain woodworking brand.


----------



## Truefire

Nice. i really like that, now you can add that professional touch to any of your workings. Cool deal. I have been wanting one of them for a long time. I must say i really like the manner in which yours stamps, it leaves really fine crisp lines, very detailed. I am going to look into the various brands on the market but i might just end up getting the brand you have on hand.

Thanks a great deal for sharing.

Chris


----------



## PurpLev

very nice. congrats on the winning again!

how deep does the burn go in? how long does the iron needs to be heated prior to use? how long does it take to cool down?


----------



## Chipncut

*Thanks to all of you.* I do appreciate your comments.

*PurpLev*. It takes about 20 minutes to maximum heat, & maybe about as long to cool down.

My brand is smaller, 3/4" X 1", than the stock size, so I think the time would be different on the size of your brand.

It takes practice to get a good brand. You need a steady hand, & be a good judge at holding it straight.

I also think it takes a little patience, waiting for the iron to get to full temp. It's much better to wait, for the best results.

Especially when doing multiple branding, for consistent results. I found that the timing is the trick.


----------



## lumberjane

Looks good. I've used custom branding irons before and they do a great job with signatures.

I always get a little nervous - am I about to ruin something I just spent three weeks on? So far, no problems. You have to be careful not to move the iron as you press down although you can rock slightly and very gently side to side to make sure the details are crisp.


----------



## Radish

Sweet. I have one from a competitor.
Dick, does yours have a heating element? I have a torch warmed one, and I wish I had ponied up the cash for a thermostatically controlled iron.


----------



## Chipncut

Douglas,
This is electric, but it's not thermostatically controlled. It's recommended not to leave it on for long periods of time. I'm not sure but, I think that's for helping in the longevity of the tool. You might have to ask Terry about this.


----------



## Grumpy

Dick that iron adds a very nice touch to the job


----------



## sharad

Dick, I have seen this device for the first time and was highly impressed seeing it working on your video. nice to hear that you got it as a gift for your win in a contest.
Sharad


----------



## Chipncut

*Thank you, Grumpy, & Sharad.*

It's a handy tool to have around.


----------



## Dano46

It's gives you a good feeling to see your "brand" on completed project. I have had this for several years, it's electric, and I have had to replace the heating element twice. Guess I could heat it up with a torch if it goes out again. If you can't win one like Dick & Barb did, cut loose with a few bucks and buy one. 
I always to use mine on our two grandsons. Told them it would only hurt a little while.


----------



## JerrySats

Nice job on the handles , did you flatten the backs just for this or did you originally make them like that ? How do you like working with the handle design ?

Regards 
Jerry


----------



## pommy

a very nice touch to a classic craftsman well worth the win well done my friend


----------



## Chipncut

*Dano46,*
I was wondering if you left your iron plugged in too long, or just unlucky?


----------



## Chipncut

*JerryS,*

The flat area is part of the design. when you lay them down, they won't roll away.

Also whenever you pick up the tool, the blade is automatically in the right position.

I sanded down my original signature so I could brand the handle.

I have to refinish them again.


----------



## Chipncut

*Thank you Pommy!*


----------



## Dusty56

Very nice , simple and clean brand, Dick : )


----------



## Innovator

Thanks for the review Dick I just ordered mine.


----------



## Chipncut

*Thank you Dusty56!*


----------



## Chipncut

*Thank you Innovator!*

I just added some more info to help, anyone who wants to send Terry a proposed design sample.


----------



## Dano46

Dick & Barb, I always thought I tried to watch the time it was plugged in. Darn thing really gets hot, and I was kind of careful where I put it. I would guess "just unlucky."


----------

